# Order your flags here!



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the link to order your shanty, boat, or car flags. 

You can either send in a check for $16.01( including tax) or order through Pay Pal at the link below. Order away fellows. We should have these by the end of the month. I will start shipping these the day I receive them. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=flags


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

they posted a pic of the flag!! looks GREAT!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a little update guys. 
So far we have pre-sold around 30 of the 50 we have ordered. I'm sure by tomorrow evening we will be around 36-40 sold. Remember we ordered 50 on the first order so if you want to be one of the first, to have one order now. When we reach the "50" mark I'll post it here. Thanks to all of you that have ordered so far. Buy the way, if you order include you screen name so I have a better idea who has ordered. Thanks Again-- Dale


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i think i added my nickname


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I got your's OK Peon.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

sweet!!!! I must have made it on the "A" list. I just payed via Paypal.

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Dale,
I ordered one flag this morning..... Forgot to add my screen name. Thanks.

Krustydawg


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I am in, thanks !


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

I ordered mine the first day it was posted that the flags are available. I can't remember if i put my screen name or not. Dale have you heard anything about Presque yet? I want to head up there next week, maybe Friday or Saturday. 

Paul


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't heard anything yet. KSUFlash has been updateing the ice conditions. He should read this and let us know soon. Yep, getting close now. After Christams and a few day Deer hunting, I'll be ready to head that way.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I just ordered mine on paypal, hopefully I got one of the remaining few!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i hope to have an accurate report of ice thickness by tomorrow via the Yacht Club members at Presque Isle. I have a contact there and will be speaking with him in the morning tomorrow. If ice is anywhere close to being good, I will most likely head up there on Thursday to see for myself, and worst case hit Horseshoe pond of which is a pond just off of Presqu Isle. I will post the info here when i get it.

flash--------------------------------------------out


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ordered mine the day of the ice seminar, so I suppose that means I'm in?! Looking forward to it. I see that every time I'm out lately, someone from the site is right next to me. Will be nice to have it!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

any news on our flags... i got all my gifts and this is the one thing i cant wait for lol i hate waiting ....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I should get them next week. I should have them ready to ship by the first of the year.
Believe me there are several that are waiting. 
Anyone who hasn't ordered yet, please do so. I will ship as soon as I receive them. Come on spend some of that christmas money.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any idea? Have you received them yet? Trust me, I'm *patiently* waiting!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

lol i didnt want to be the one to ask lol i wanted to though....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not yet guys, Any day now I expect them. I'll post it as soon as I do!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

awwww to bad. but thats ok the ice is not here either.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No ice but it may be time to get the boat out pretty soon !!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

snake69 said:


> No ice but it may be time to get the boat out pretty soon !!!!


Sadly snake your right! Hey I need ice badly!! Come on winter!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to light this up again. We still have flags here guys. They look good on the boats and also look real good on your shanty and quads. Orders will be filled and sent with in 24 hours.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone is going to the Hawg Fest, I'll have our flags there. Get them now so we can show our OGF teams spirit this winter. ( Great price at the fest also!)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just want to let you guys know we still have a few of the TEAM OGF flags left. Order soon so you can proudly display them this winter. ( They look sweet on our boats as well)


----------

